# Prop Selection for Conchfish16



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

JJones said:


> Looking for recommendations on prop selection for a newly built conchfish 16 running a 40 yamaha 2 stroke.


SCA or SCB, 3 blade. Start with a medium pitch and increase/decrease based on results


----------

